# Rancid Frosting???



## bond (Aug 16, 2005)

We all know butter will turn rancid if left out at room temperature for some time. What happens when you make a frosting from butter and powdered sugar? Does the butter still turn rancid but you can't taste it because the sweetness from the powdered sugar overpowers it. Or does the powdered sugar somehow inhibit the butter going rancid?

Bond


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Butter goes rancid and tastes like cheese, there is no masking it. 

Keep your buttercream or frosting within the proper temperature guidelines for best results.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Butter - and buttercream - will go rancid but not overnight! you can leave it out for days before it gets rancid. So don't worry.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

One thing i noticed too with real buttercream is. it will begin to turn back to a butter yellow . so i keep it in the fridge and whip up as i go it will become a nice white again .


----------

